# Ok trout from Norway



## Team Colibri (Aug 12, 2013)

I spent this weekend in Randsfjorden, one of the large and deep lakes here in Norway. This 4,65 kg trout (Salmo Trutta) took a Bomber Long A early in the morning.

Randsfjorden is the 4. Largest lake in Norway, with a maximum depth of 131 meters and very clear water. The fish was caught during a trollingcontest, and we where the only ones in a tinboat. (Although my tin has a fiberglass inner hull.) 

We also caught a smal arctic char (Salvelinus Alpinus) on the downrigger and a bunch of northern pike (Esox Lucius).


----------



## BobbyR (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice Trout !!!!

I lived in Germany for a few years and summers were short. How many months of fishing do you have before the lakes ice over?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice work! Someday when I visit family in Norway you can help me land a Norwegian Pike!


----------



## overboard (Aug 12, 2013)

NICE Trout!


----------



## Team Colibri (Aug 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325682#p325682 said:


> BobbyR » Today, 15:11[/url]"]Nice Trout !!!!
> 
> I lived in Germany for a few years and summers were short. How many months of fishing do you have before the lakes ice over?



Thanks. 
It varies a lot from year to year. This spring my "homelake" Tyrifjorden was very late, and I had to wait until mid of april before launching. But usually the larger lakes around Oslo can be fished from a boat from mid march and well into november. Two years ago, Tyrifjorden was only iced-up 1,5 months. The smaller lakes freezes earlier, and opens up later. But icefishing can be a lot of fun, and one can usually fish saltwater all year round due to the Gulfstream. (Open boat and -20 degrees celsius is no joke though.)


----------



## Team Colibri (Aug 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325694#p325694 said:


> FerrisBueller » Today, 16:10[/url]"]Nice work! Someday when I visit family in Norway you can help me land a Norwegian Pike!



Thanks. 
No problem, as long as they live in my region of Norway. It's not a small place this. 
No really big pikes on this trip, topped with a 5,6 kg one.


----------

